# رؤوس التقسيم .. Indexing Heads



## ahmedzhelmy (14 أكتوبر 2009)

[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.][FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]تمهيد :[/FONT][/FONT]

*تستخدم رؤوس التقسيم في إنتاج المشغولات المطلوب تفريزها وفق تقسيم معين كالتروس بأنواعها – المضلعات المختلفة – مقاطع التفريز – الثقابات (البنط) – البراغل – الحدبات ( *Cams ) والقارنات المسننة وأيضاً تفريز المجاري المستقيمة والحلزونية . 
*يتناول هذا الباب عرض وشرح تفصيلي لرؤوس التقسيم المختلفة وملحقاتها ، كالأقراص المثقبة وتروس التغيير القابلة للاستبدال وملحقات رؤوس التقسيم المستخدمة في تثبيت المشغولات .*
*ويتعرض إلى الطرق المختلفة لتقسيم المشغولات .. التقسيم المباشر – التقسيم الغير مباشر – التقسيم الفارقي (التفاصيلي) – التفريز الحلزوني مع عرض المعادلات والأمثلة المحلولة ذات العلاقة .*
*الملف المدرج **Pdf** .. والله الموفق*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ..
الأخ الدكتور أحمد 
ولكن المرفق ليس موجوداً.

أعتقد ان الشبكة العنكبوتية كان بها خلل..
تقبل تحياتي.

جزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (14 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك لأنك بلغتني عن عدم وصول الموضوع المرفق ، وسأحاول إعادة إرساله مرة أخرى .
تقبل تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (14 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو إلغاء هذا الملف لأنني أعدت إرسالة مرة أخري وموجود حاليابقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية .
تقبل تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*طلب عاجل*
*الإخوة / المشرفين على قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية *
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سبق أن طلبت إلغاء هذا الملف لأنني إرسالت هذا الموضوع مرة أخرى كامل مع المرفقات Pdf ، وللأسف ألغي الموضوع الكامل ، وتركوا هذا الموضوع الذي لا يحتوي على المرفقات.
تقبلوا تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> *طلب عاجل*
> 
> *الإخوة / المشرفين على قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية *
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الأخ الدكتور أحمد حلمي 

لقد تفحصت جميع المشاركات ولا وجود للمرفق ,,
قد يكون بسبب التحديث ..
 أرجو تحميل الملف في هذا الموضوع .. 
وذلك بالإنتقال إلى الوضع المتطور ..عند الرد على المشاركة..
 وتحميل المرفق .. وسوف أضعه في أول مشاركة..

تقبل تحياتي .​


----------



## tee33_33 (9 يونيو 2011)

jkgjrg


----------



## tee33_33 (9 يونيو 2011)

[/ewrwerwerwerwerwerweLIST]wedasdas


----------



## غرام الروح (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور د. با شراحييل


----------



## غرام الروح (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## saaddd (21 فبراير 2013)

اشتريت مؤخراً رأس تقسيم ولكن به زراع تدوير وواحدة أخرى في منتصفها أو على نفي المحور ولم أدري ما عملها علماً أنني فراز أفيدونا جزاكم الله حيراً


----------



## audaa (6 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## audaa (9 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ....الاخ الكتور احمد الملف بخصوص رووس التقسيم غير موجود ارجو اعادة ارساله ولكم الشكر


----------



## Hassanov (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا لا استطيع رؤية الملف المذكور ولا تحميله ما هو السبب؟ شكرا


----------



## عبدالسلام السلطان (20 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا د احمد واتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح واتمنى الحصول علة مولفاتك ولكنها غير متوفرة ي العراق


----------



## ahmed sasa (29 أبريل 2015)

مشكور​


----------



## eeng.mostafa (10 مايو 2015)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## myhsen (23 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكووور


----------



## deghidy (30 نوفمبر 2015)

ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------

